
NSA Takes Step Toward Protecting World’s Computers, Not Just Hacking Them - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/14/us/politics/nsa-microsoft-vulnerability.html
======
jammygit
Is this a pure publicity stunt, or is foreign hacking getting worrisome enough
that it’s outweighing a tiny bit of their desire to hack people?

------
IXxXI
If I were a conspiracy theorist.

I would expect the microsoft patch for the vulnerability to contain an NSA
backdoor.

Perhaps it is time to switch to linux.

~~~
cybersecgeek
Take a look at Qubes OS.

:) :)

